# The new Orca blew my mind!!



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

Wow what a 6 month voyage. Over that time I've test ridden the following frames in hopes of finding a comfortable ride, stiff, and lightweight frame.

Trek 5.2 SL
Specialized Roubaix Expert
Specialized Tarmac Expert
Cervelo R3
Look 585
Felt F4C

....and finally after waiting for a slightly taller frame than I needed (51) and I ride a 48, I finally got on the new Orca.

The first minute, I knew this was the perfect frame. It seems like it floats it's so light, went over bad street cracks like they didn't exist. Every pedal stroke felt like the bike wanted to jump. I couldn't believe a frame could be so responsive, light and smooth. I was waiting for so long to ride this frame. I was cranking in a small high incline hill in a low gear so I can feel how the frame felt in terms of bottom bracket stiffness. It jumped as I was out of the saddle. I went down a hill on descent and instead of feeling that squirrely (I have to shave some speed) feeling, I just let it go and I flew down that hill at full speed. The frame stuck on the ground. Incredible.

It's time for me to order it now. I'll have to wait a good chunk of time to get my orange frame. Hey it's spanish and I gotta get the same color as the Euskadi Euskaltel team. Orange is Spain's color, the tour de france proves that.

I'm so psyched. I know I'm going to have years of incredible riding ahead of me.


----------



## ckit67 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Still waiting*

If you don't have to wait years for it to get here.


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*Here comes the Soloist*

That's why everyone has the choice to change their minds. Too bad Orbea totally blew it and lost tons of potential customers. This weekend I'll be the proud owner of a Cervelo Soloist Carbon, the red/black frame. If it's good enough to be used on the pro tour then it should be good enough for me. Go Team CSC!!


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I did a 28 mile ride on my 04 Specialized Roubaix tonight. It reminded me of how much I like the Orca. The Roubaix has a more plush ride but after riding the Orca for 3 weeks it feels a little sluggish and slow to change direction. I still enjoy riding the Roubaix but I was surprised at how much I missed the more direct connection my body has with the Orca.


----------

